# Pictures of Irish Troops in Chad



## Crusader74 (Jun 8, 2008)

> An Irish soldier from the European Union Force (EUFOR) waves at passing Chadian army troops, as smoke from a controlled detonation (top L) rises, just outside the eastern Chadian town of Gos Beida June 8, 2008. EUFOR has deployed a force of about 3,000 troops in Chad to help secure the lawless border region near Sudan, where cross-border violence from Darfur has uprooted nearly 400,000 Chadians and Sudanese living in the area. EUFOR says it has destroyed some 80 unexploded ordanance in the past month near Gos Beida alone.











> EOD personal from the Irish contingent of the European Union Force (EUFOR) dig a hole to dispose of a rocket propelled grenade found by the roadside near the eastern town of Gos Beida June 8, 2008. EUFOR has deployed a force of about 3,000 troops in Chad to help secure the lawless border region near Sudan, where cross-border violence from Darfur has uprooted nearly 400,000 Chadians and Sudanese living in the area. EUFOR says it has destroyed some 80 unexploded ordanance in the past month near Gos Beida alone.


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 8, 2008)

Good pics. Whats the designation of the APC?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 8, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> Good pics. Whats the designation of the APC?



Mowag Piranha III-H CRV's with 40mm grenade launcher.

http://www.62cavalry.com/html/body_new_mowags.html


AFAIK their a variant of your LAV's


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 14, 2008)

> Irish military vehicles and troops from the European Union Force (EUFOR) patrol near the eastern Chadian town of Gos Beida, June 13, 2008. Anti-government rebels in Chad attacked the eastern town of Goz-Beida on Saturday and heavy fighting was taking place there, an aid worker told Reuters.


----------



## eroo (Jun 14, 2008)

Am I write in saying that soldier in pic above is wearing a shemagh to protect against airborne viruses/infections that are rife in the IDP/Refugee camps?I thought I heard something about that on that Late Late special!The reason I ask is because I'd imagine it is just a tad bit warm in Chad!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## 0699 (Jun 15, 2008)

eroo said:


> Am I write in saying that *soldier in pic above is wearing a shemagh to protect against airborne viruses/infections *that are rife in the IDP/Refugee camps?I thought I heard something about that on that Late Late special!The reason I ask is because I'd imagine it is just a tad bit warm in Chad!



I doubt he's using it for that.  I don't think the shemaghs have micropore filters.   He's probably trying to keep from breathing the dust and such kicked up in vehicle operations.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 15, 2008)

IA-
Great pics.  Good to see the Irish on the Dark Continent.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 15, 2008)

0699 said:


> I doubt he's using it for that.  I don't think the shemaghs have micropore filters.   He's probably trying to keep from breathing the dust and such kicked up in vehicle operations.



I agree..;)..


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Pete031 (Jun 25, 2008)

Good pics man.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 25, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## pardus (Jul 4, 2008)

Really cool pics mate.
Looks like a great deployment.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 4, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Really cool pics mate.
> Looks like a great deployment.



X2

They are really great pics.

And I bet that sand smells and tastes like a totally different type of shite. :uhh:  Oh how I miss going to places that make you smell like a toilet. lol


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice pictures!  But*Whew*....i was scared for a second of what I'd find when I read the thread title of "Irish Troops in Chad".

What a relief!  :doh:


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow.  You've got as many variations in camoflauge as the US!

LL


----------



## Apilas (Dec 7, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> Wow.  You've got as many variations in camoflauge as the US!
> 
> LL



Nope, dont think so on the pics there is personel from following countries:

Irish (standard)
French (desert)
Italian (standard)
Finnish (desert)
Polish (desert and standard)

/Apilas


----------



## hoorah (Jan 15, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-6U1YyvOd8&feature=related"]YouTube - EUFOR CHAD June incidents[/ame]


----------



## PunchDrunkCasper (Jan 15, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 15, 2009)

Apilas said:


> Nope, dont think so on the pics there is personel from following countries:
> 
> Irish (standard)
> French (desert)
> ...




AFAIK there is no Italian Troops in Chad.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 16, 2009)

Cool pics.


----------



## Poccington (Jan 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eD9uXjRhMZI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eD9uXjRhMZI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 16, 2009)

25 Min program about Irish Troops in Chad

http://www.rte.ie/news/2009/0316/nationwide_av.html?2508197,null,228


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great pictures Irish!


----------



## Crusader74 (May 8, 2009)

Few more from Chad.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 1, 2009)

Picture montage of some of the pre-deployment training of the Unit out in Chad now

http://www.irishtimes.com/indepth/slideshows/glen-of-imaal/


----------

